# Elcon charger



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

My Green Vehicles Moose's Elcon (Tc) charger is acting up. It will not charge. I plugged as usual and when I went to unplug hours later the BMS was reading 35% SOC and no current flowing from the charger to the batteries. I suspected the CAN module between the charger and BMS and replaced it. That didn't fix it. If I disconnect the CAN module for an hour or so and reinstall it the charger will charge for up to ten minutes then shutoff. If I try to restart the charge right away nothing happens, no charge. 

Has anyone had an issue like this?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

what are the lights on the charger doing?


----------



## ALBERT DE GIER (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Coincidentally I have been reading the Elcon manuals very carefully over the last couple of days, to find out which algorithms these chargers use. 
In short : if you have a Lithium-charger that is specified for 100 Volt, charging will not start if the battery-pack-voltage is below 50 Volts. ( Umax / 2 )

So, maybe you'd check your pack-voltage....if it has become too low for whatever reason, you'll know the reason charging is refused.

By the way : I have been working on this new BMS-system : www.123electric.nl ( might you be interested to see a 'green' contribution from the old continent )

best regards, Albert


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the responses. There are two LED light locations and they are doing different things. The light on the top is blinking GGGG as though it is fully charged. Then there is a pigtail with an LED that blinks RGRGRGR--- which looks to be a communication error.

The bms is reading 147volts, fully charged it is 151volts or so so that shouldn't be a problem. I have had the pack this low before.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

You have documentation other than a 4 page poorly written and apparently copied pamphlet? If so please share. 

I am guessing that the other pigtail is where I have a temp probe. 7 pin blue and dark gray connector out the side below the power out wiring?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I had problems with mine, that code could mean about 10 different things!

From memory,


communication error
Voltage too low
Internal temp sensor error (or just plain hot!)
Output fuse blown (what was wrong with mine)
Try checking the voltage at the chargers output (at the charger side of the two connectors - without unplugging them). That will ensure that the charger is getting the same voltage as the BMS and that the connector is good.


Have you tried using it without the BMS?


From memory, if it doesnt work with nothing plugged into the blue connector you will need to short two of pins. Cant remember which.


Hope this helps. Its frustrating not being able to charge!


Cheers,


Mike


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks again for the help.

Mike, Where is the output fuse? 

Good suggestions. I have had a problem with the connector from the charger to the batteries in the past. I ended up basically hard wiring the charger the the batteries I'll dig in there to see that that connection is still ok. 

Waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Mark F said:


> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> Mike, Where is the output fuse?
> 
> ...


Its inside the unit apparently. Before I sent mine back I opened it up to check for anything obvious and didn't see anything much. After sending it back for repair they told me the fault was the output fuse inside the unit.


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm back trying to fix my Elcon charger. It turns out that the CAN module does not have to be disconnected for the charging to resume for +/- ten minutes. It is more dependant on time left sitting which makes me wonder if it could be heat related. Maybe a connection is getting compromised as it heats up and reestablishes itself when it cools. This would have to be in the high voltage lines or something on the charger like the DIN connector for the CAN module...I guess. It was suggested by Elcon (Electric Conversions) that I use a usb to CAN adapter to test the charger CAN port, has anyone used one of these? Frustrating.


----------



## darelldd (Sep 13, 2007)

skooler said:


> From memory, if it doesnt work with nothing plugged into the blue connector you will need to short two of pins. Cant remember which.


From a lot of years back... I'm in need of this information. Does anybody know which two pins to short to make the Elcon happy? My connector left with my other charger, and my new (used) charger lacks this plug! Seven connectors... there's a registration notch. Which two wires get jumped? Thanks!


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

The enable pins...


----------



## darelldd (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the assist... yet my connector is round, with seven, numbered contacts. Here are some image (Hmm. How do I get them to be hot-linked into the post?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

darelldd said:


> ... Seven connectors... there's a registration notch. Which two wires get jumped? Thanks!


If this is an older charger then i think you have the circular 7-pin connector with the black barrel and blue tips and cap, does it look like this:



















if so then typically you would connect pins 1 and 3 together to send +12 V on the enable signal line to the charger.


----------



## darelldd (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you Kennybobby!

That's the one, and that's the answer. Outstanding.

I attempted to post close-up pics of my connector with the number showing, but my post was held for moderation, and still, apparently, hasn't posted yet. I appreciate the fast and accurate response!


----------

